# Tatuaje Drac



## ROB968323 (Aug 27, 2008)

Does anyone know when Tatuaje dealers will be selected and Dracs start shipping?


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

Not sure, last time it was to his top dealers. I think it was the top 13. Just stay tuned on the forum and I know someone will post it up here


----------



## TheGentleman (Jun 19, 2009)

That's a great question...I've been checking the forums daily trying to find this out to ensure I get a box this year. I'm pretty sure the release will be more widespread this time and Pete will also be re-releasing the Frank. But what do I know!


----------



## baba (Nov 5, 2007)

I talked to Pete Johnson last week and he said Octuber for the Draks - I also believe that is when the Tat Black tubos, and west coast tubos will be out.


----------



## ROB968323 (Aug 27, 2008)

Thanks guys. I don't want to miss out on a box of Dracs this year.


----------



## gmiranda33 (Apr 4, 2006)

The Drac dealers will be announced October 13th!


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

gmiranda33 said:


> The Drac dealers will be announced October 13th!


Same as last year


----------



## cigarlvr (Jan 13, 2008)

Fom some of the pictures that are psoting they look super fine.


----------



## SkinsFanLarry (Aug 21, 2009)

_"As always, this is a very limited-production cigar, with only 1,300 boxes of 13 actually produced (16,900 cigars in total). "We picked out 13 retailers who got the product last year. We'll pick again and those 13 will get a bigger chunk, but the remaining distribution will be through the territories, so most [of our] stores will be get a piece of it," Johnson noted."_

Here's even more information about the Drac....

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/general-cigar-discussion/256621-pete-johnson-goes-vampire.html


----------



## Randy_LL (Aug 29, 2009)

baba said:


> I talked to Pete Johnson last week and he said Octuber for the Draks - I also believe that is when the Tat Black tubos, and west coast tubos will be out.


but what date more or less?


----------



## Randy_LL (Aug 29, 2009)

i just spoke to the only retailer that is going to carry them in new york and hes having a releas partu for them ,, hes gonna call me tomorrow with the date


----------



## drac (Feb 3, 2004)

Randy_LL said:


> i just spoke to the only retailer that is going to carry them in new york and hes having a releas partu for them ,, hes gonna call me tomorrow with the date


Really???


----------



## cigarlvr (Jan 13, 2008)

I got to get me a box of these. I tried very hard last year with no such luck


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

Pete will also be releasing the 'Boris" at the same time too...


----------



## Bigtotoro (Jul 5, 2009)

These super rare runs that only go to select dealers are starting to piss me off.


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Anyone get their hands on the Drac?


----------



## BengalMan (Aug 13, 2007)

Cypress said:


> Anyone get their hands on the Drac?


They're not in stores yet.


----------



## sboyajian (Jun 27, 2008)

Cypress said:


> Anyone get their hands on the Drac?


 got a box of the drac and a box of the boris headed my way.


----------



## ROB968323 (Aug 27, 2008)

Anyone else manage to secure some when they come out? I have to admit...I'm pretty turned off about the whole experience. Obviously I did not get any...not for a lack of trying. I have to admit I'm kind of turned off to Tatuaje in general now. The worst part is...I love Pete's cigars. He may want to re-think his marketing in the future. I understand that he wanted this to be "limited" but this release was just ridiculous...yes...I'm very bitter.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

ROB968323 said:


> Anyone else manage to secure some when they come out? I have to admit...I'm pretty turned off about the whole experience. Obviously I did not get any...not for a lack of trying. I have to admit I'm kind of turned off to Tatuaje in general now. The worst part is...I love Pete's cigars. He may want to re-think his marketing in the future. I understand that he wanted this to be "limited" but this release was just ridiculous...yes...I'm very bitter.


Guess you wasn't around last year because it was the same thing with even less amount of cigars. So lets see, gets his name out there like crazy for a couple months (at least), sells out most before then even go on sale, then the rest prob the day they do go on sale, yeah don't think he will stop doing this for years to come. I do think he has to many limited cigars, but it is working for him so why stop.


----------



## ROB968323 (Aug 27, 2008)

tx_tuff said:


> Guess you wasn't around last year because it was the same thing with even less amount of cigars. So lets see, gets his name out there like crazy for a couple months (at least), sells out most before then even go on sale, then the rest prob the day they do go on sale, yeah don't think he will stop doing this for years to come. I do think he has to many limited cigars, but it is working for him so why stop.


Agreed...now you have to wonder how many companies will have ultra exclusive limited runs for Halloween...Thanksgiving...Christmas....Fourth Of July...etc...etc.


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

ROB968323 said:


> Anyone else manage to secure some when they come out? I have to admit...I'm pretty turned off about the whole experience. Obviously I did not get any...not for a lack of trying. I have to admit I'm kind of turned off to Tatuaje in general now. The worst part is...I love Pete's cigars. He may want to re-think his marketing in the future. I understand that he wanted this to be "limited" but this release was just ridiculous...yes...I'm very bitter.


I'm 99% sure I won;t get any either, but this fact doesn't turn me off of the brand. It's just how the world works. You gotta know people. Unfortunately, I don't know anyone in this case, and my local B&M, whose owner I have a good relationship with, doesn't carry tats. What does this mean for me? I'll just have to try harder next year.


----------



## montecristo#2 (May 29, 2006)

I wouldn't say this has turned me off on the brand, but it has turned me off on some retailers. There are a few shops I will probably no longer use and there are a few shops I will probably start buying from a little more.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

According to Pete on his Facebook retailers where no suppose to pre sale or put name on boxes. If they did I would go there and post it on his Facebook.


----------



## dubels (Jun 21, 2009)

I would love to try one of these but there are so many good smokes out there I wont die if I don't try one. I guess I will give the B&M a try after my post Halloween hang-over subsides.


----------



## dubels (Jun 21, 2009)

Cypress said:


> Anyone get their hands on the Drac?


I actually got my hands on 3 Dracs, and 2 Boris today. My B&M had them out and was selling them so I went ahead and just grabbed them. They said that they arrived today and just put them out for sale. They only had two boxes of each and the Boris box was almost empty already. The drac box was half full. I'll take some pictures after the Sharks game.


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

I missed a phone call yesterday from a B&M... They had a box for me, but because I missed the call they gave it to the next on the list.


----------



## dubels (Jun 21, 2009)

Yeah, I dunno about the Halloween release. I think Tatuaje is allowing them to sell them today, because if you look at the Tatuaje Nation site it list that the first Spooky Ticket has been found.

Edit: Here is a link to the pictures: http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-pictures/258556-tatuaje-drac-boris.html#post2719552


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

My understanding is they where suppose to wait till Oct 31st. But when it comes to money people do what they want. That kind of crap is what puts a bad taste in my mouth.


----------



## dubels (Jun 21, 2009)

According to Tatuaje's own website there was a ticket found already so it means that they know that the cigars have been sold and/or allowed for it. My B&M said they got them in today so it makes sense that Tatuaje shipped them to arrive on the 22nd and might not have had any restrictions on the release. My guy at the B&M said that he was not instructed to not open the box for sale until a certain date. Did Pete say anything about the release date? From what I understand the 31st was a speculated date. From Tatuaje's website: October 22 2009: The first Spooky Ticket has been found in a Drac box in Texas! Tatuaje Cigars - The Scoop I might be headed to the B&M again tomorrow to pick up another Boris or Drac.


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

tx_tuff said:


> My understanding is they where suppose to wait till *Oct 31s**t.* But when it *comes to money* people do what they want. That kind of crap is what *puts a* *bad taste in my mouth*.


That was the *"HYPE"* Frank and then I think I read somewhere they were going to do it the week before also. Like you I feel the same way about the money, *It's all about the money!*

*That's a shame*---Peace!


----------



## Serious South (Aug 9, 2008)

We (Serious Cigars) are one of the "Unlucky 13" retailers  picked by Pete to release the Drac and Boris. Both our B&M and the web side of our business has and will hold off selling these until 10am Central Time (we're in Texas) on October 31st.

We have split our total allocation into 2 groups, with some for our web customers and others for our B&M customers.

Our web customers can enter a lottery, the details of which are explained at our SeriousCigars.com web site.

For our B&M customers, we are opening the doors of our Serious Cigars Champions store at 6608 FM 1960 West at 10am on October 31st (tomorrow) and sales of these cigars will be first-come, first-served with a max of 1 box per customer. There are no phone orders and we will not even be answering the phones on Saturday morning.

We feel this is a fair way to handle the sales of these great limited edition cigars.

We're expecting a bit of a crowd tomorrow morning as these go on sale at our Champions store, and if you want to watch the fun and action, *we're going to be streaming live video via the web starting at 9:30am*. You can find the link to the web stream at the top of our Serious Cigars web site. So be sure to tune in if you can't make it in person.

PLEASE NOTE: Our Serious Cigars Galleria Store on Richmond Avenue will not be participating in this release. You must go up to the main store on FM 1960 in North Houston if you want a shot at these. They will have all the Dracs and Boris'.

Thanks!


----------



## dubels (Jun 21, 2009)

That seems very fair. Most people are not doing online orders, and or marking up they cigars. In Cali the best price I got for a box of Dracs was $195. Good luck to everyone looking for these sticks.


----------



## SureShot81 (Oct 15, 2009)

I paid $13 for a single.


----------



## Bigtotoro (Jul 5, 2009)

Serious South said:


> We (Serious Cigars) are one of the "Unlucky 13" retailers  picked by Pete to release the Drac and Boris. Both our B&M and the web side of our business has and will hold off selling these until 10am Central Time (we're in Texas) on October 31st.
> 
> We have split our total allocation into 2 groups, with some for our web customers and others for our B&M customers.
> 
> ...


I'll not be driving across town for these. Too bad that my local SC is not participating. Another reason to dislike these super rare releases, I guess.


----------



## jessejava187 (Aug 25, 2009)

tobacmon said:


> That was the *"HYPE"* Frank and then I think I read somewhere they were going to do it the week before also. Like you I feel the same way about the money, *It's all about the money!*
> 
> *That's a shame*---Peace!


 Paul Your my hero......


----------



## mikevember (Oct 16, 2009)

At Serious Cigars in Houston, I'm towards the back of the line, its not looking too good. Maybe one of these guys will let me buy a couple stick off of them. Keeping my fingers crossed


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Just got me a box at Serious, hell yeah it paid off to get here early!


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

Nice job frank, Look forward to your review now


----------



## mikevember (Oct 16, 2009)

tx_tuff said:


> Just got me a box at Serious, hell yeah it paid off to get here early!


grabbed 4 sticks myself, the last box was sold behind me.


----------



## Strick (Aug 21, 2008)

I was 2 behind Frank and got the next to last box...No spooky ticket but that's OK. It did payoff to get there early since there were some guys that showed up at midnite to wait in line. They only had 12 boxes of Dracs and 1 Boris up for grabs. Later on this evening we'll see if it was worth the trip...

Oh yea got some Tat swag to go with it...


----------



## doubled (Jul 23, 2007)

I was watching the live feed from the store this morning, so I got to see you lucky bastards:tu


----------



## topshelfcigars (May 5, 2007)

I'd like to know if these cigars are _that_ special to smoke or is it all about the chase? Curious is all.


----------



## Strick (Aug 21, 2008)

topshelfcigars said:


> I'd like to know if these cigars are _that_ special to smoke or is it all about the chase? Curious is all.


I think it is like mentioned earlier in this thread, limited edition, Halloween, and the Name. I am sure the chase aspect is also part of it. I was not even going to try to get any and then my curiosity got the best of me and my local was one of the 13. Went over with the intentions that if the line was to long i would not even bother. As far as any good, will give ya my opinion after i try one...


----------



## aea6574 (Jun 5, 2009)

It was kind of fun watching the online video streaming. That place had a cool lounge with the humidor all around.

Wish I could find a box of each.

Best regards, tony


----------



## doubled (Jul 23, 2007)

I ended up getting my ticket pulled for the raffle, I put in 8 dracs and 5 boris. Figures someone beat me to the boris. Kicking myself for not just going all dracs, oh well I guess I shouldn't complain.


----------



## walleye (Oct 21, 2006)

ROB968323 said:


> Agreed...now you have to wonder how many companies will have ultra exclusive limited runs for Halloween...Thanksgiving...Christmas....Fourth Of July...etc...etc.


I have to agree. Fuente makes a killling every X-mas with the Anejos and Opus X runs. The limited number of venders, the crazy mark ups, the limited productions all seem to trigger some crazy human gene to desire and covet at all costs. Seems like Pete just took a page from the Fuente marketing department last year and used Halloween as opposed to X-mas and Father's Day. Just tell the masses something is "limited" "one time" or "in short supply" and money flows. P.T. Barum would be proud of both of them. Create a frenzy, market limited production and sit back and collect the cash. I'll give each thier due in this ecomony cigars are a luxury so salesmanship and marketing are critical to stay a float.

Smoke what you like and like what you smoke. I'll stay with Padron for now. Two lines, regular and the anniversary series. Only one "limited" production the 80th. Nice thing about Padron is a fair price, consistent product, good quaility control, and I can always get a few of my favorite Anniversary sticks no matter where I travel for business and I don't have to wait for X-mas or Halloween.


----------



## mrsmitty (Jan 22, 2009)

"Willing to buy back any and all boxes of Drac and Boris if someone is not satisfied." This is pulled from Pete's facebook. Just thought I'd post it up here.


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

Wow, some people are tearing the Dracs apart on the facebook page. One guy is even saying that a refund won;t be enough...


----------



## dubels (Jun 21, 2009)

I couldn't find Pete Johnson on facebook, does anyone have a link?


----------



## smokin nightly (Sep 9, 2009)

jadeg001 said:


> Wow, some people are tearing the Dracs apart on the facebook page. One guy is even saying that a refund won;t be enough...


Have you tried one of yours yet Jim?


----------



## mrsmitty (Jan 22, 2009)

dubels said:


> I couldn't find Pete Johnson on facebook, does anyone have a link?


Login | Facebook

People are saying that there's a odor that's unpleasant coming from the box? Some said they let the box air out for a couple of days and the odor went dissipated.


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

smokin nightly said:


> Have you tried one of yours yet Jim?


Yea, I really enjoyed it.


----------



## EdATX (Dec 21, 2008)

I picked up a Drac on Tuesday and I noticed no foul smell from mine. Course, maybe they let the box air out and the cigars sit elsewhere.


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

mrsmitty said:


> Login | Facebook
> 
> People are saying that there's a odor that's unpleasant coming from the box? Some said they let the box air out for a couple of days and the odor went dissipated.


The box does have a paint smell. However, the sticks are separately wrapped. I took my sticks out and put them in my humi- leaving the box to air out. None of my sticks had the smell from the box at all. People are also upset that the Drac wasn't as strong as they thought it would be. I never heard that the Drac was going to be a strong cigar, so I think that was just speculation. Pete said on his page that the Drac is not supposed to be a strong cigar because Dracula is an elegant monster, and they wanted to fit the cigar to the name. I give them even more props for this, as it shows that they put a lot of thought into making the cigar and didnt just appy the Drac name to some random new blend.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Nocturnus said:


> I picked up a Drac on Tuesday and I noticed no foul smell from mine. Course, maybe they let the box air out and the cigars sit elsewhere.


My cigar did not have the smell at all but once I cut the head and did a pre-draw test it was there loud and clear. But didn't taste it when I smoked it. The rest of them are no longer in the coffin box.


----------



## RicoPuro (Sep 24, 2008)

I am left to wonder about them Dracs (I'm not worthy). From the reviews so far, it reminds me of the Gran Cojunu.

Jorge


----------



## sboyajian (Jun 27, 2008)

Since it was never really addressed, I'll do it now..

the Oct. 31st thing was not the date they could start being sold, that just happens to be when Halloween is.

The point was to be able to get them to retailers with enough time that they could, if need be, ship them out and have them to the customers by the 31st.

That and something Pete said back in Sept has stuck in my head, the Drac must have been his reasoning..

"Strong for the sake of being strong is a waste of good tobacco. How about flavor people."


----------

